# problems getting stereo out in a 2001 sentra se



## Guest (Feb 5, 2003)

hey all. i have a 2001 sentra se and i am trying to get the stereo out. i dont see any screws and i am affraid to start pulling on the center dash panel. does anyone know how to remove it?


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2003)

never mind all. found out it is a snap-tite car.


----------

